#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Um was handelt es sich hierbei? >

## Putin

Hallo,  
ich wollte mich hier zu einem "Problem'" mit meinem Penis erkundigen. Ich litt an Vorhautverklebung/-vernegung (glaube, aber, dass es eher eien Verklebung war), die sich mit ca. 13-14 Jahren löste. In diesem Zeitraum habe ich schon (so denke ich zumindest) ca. ein halbes Jahr onaniert. Desweiteren, habe ich zu dieser Zeit mein bestes Stück mit Seife gereinigt (was ja nicht so gut sein soll) und vor der Pubertät generell nicht allzu sehr auf die Penishygiene geachtet. Ca. 2 cm unter der Eichel beginnt ein Kranz, welcher anscheinend durch Smegma entstanden ist. Man könnte diese "Flecken" mit Grießkörnern vergleichen. Um Talgdrüsen handelt es sich DEFINITIV nicht. Weiß jemand, um was es sich hier handelt? Es ist mir so unangenehm, dass ich sicherlich schon 5 Stunden im Internet gesucht habe, aber nichts finden konnte. Möchte mich mit der Information erstmal selbst informieren und ggf. einen Urologen kontaktieren.  
Noch eine andere Frage: Hat sich bei der Entfernung von Hornzipfeln etwas getan? Wie teuer ist es ungefähr (geringe Anzahl) und wie hoch ist das Risiko auf Narbenbildung oder andere etwaige unästhetische Ergebnisse? 
Vielen Dank für die Auskunft.

----------


## urologiker

Grüß Dich, 
ich würde mich mit dem Befund direkt bei einem Urologen vorstellen. Gerade Hauterscheinungen lassen sich nur durch eine klinische Untersuchung diagnostizieren. Schamhaft brauchst Du beim Urologen nicht zu sein! 
Grüße, logiker

----------

